# Someone asked if I was pregnant...



## FAB mama

A friendly young woman with a baby at church asked how old my son was and then asked if I was expecting I am not. Sooooo I guess I need to be in this forum? And find some new clothes? Maybe stop eating? :cry: DH did not help make my feel any better either. I didn't think it was that bad!


----------



## MiniKiwi

Aww :hugs: I'm sorry. I'm sure she didn't mean to offend you, some people are just clueless :dohh:

If you do want to make a change, I'm lurking around here cause I'm keen to start too, we could be weightloss buddies? Support each other? Only if you're interested. I really want to get back to feeling good about myself and find it's a lot easier with someone to share the journey with


----------



## Ward

That sucks to hear! :hugs: 

Having had many children, I wear the baby gut no matter what size I become and I've gone a wide range. It's never going away. Kind of accepted that, but people can be so rude without even thinking!

Don't let them get you down!


----------



## BlueWater

It could be worse.... you could have had no children and still gain weight!! (friendly banter)

I've gained a lot of weight in the past few years...


----------



## FAB mama

MiniKiwi said:


> Aww :hugs: I'm sorry. I'm sure she didn't mean to offend you, some people are just clueless :dohh:
> 
> If you do want to make a change, I'm lurking around here cause I'm keen to start too, we could be weightloss buddies? Support each other? Only if you're interested. I really want to get back to feeling good about myself and find it's a lot easier with someone to share the journey with

Sure I can try to be a weightloss buddy! I've never done it before but I'll give it a try. :)



BlueWater said:


> It could be worse.... you could have had no children and still gain weight!! (friendly banter)
> 
> I've gained a lot of weight in the past few years...

I actually lost weight while pregnant and am still about 10 lb below my pre-pregnancy weight! So I wasn't really feeling THAT bad about it, but clearly I should be working on it. I am just not a fan of diet or exercise! I used to be much smaller when I was running around doing more in college. Then I got a stressful desk job for 6 years that ruined it. :nope:


----------



## MiniKiwi

I'm going to start a journal in the dieting journal section and start posting there regularly again. I'll start my journal tomorrow when I get a moment! Hope you'll join me :)


----------



## BlueWater

Fab Mama just remember all that matters is that you're a healthy bmi, but most importantly you feel confident about yourself. 
And as for the comment, I think the lady probably was just clueless and didn't mean to offend. 

Alternatively, if you're anything like me, I tend to wear unflattering clothes. Or clothes that make me look rounder at the mid section. But it's amazing how much difference clothes can make..


----------



## FAB mama

BlueWater said:


> Fab Mama just remember all that matters is that you're a healthy bmi, but most importantly you feel confident about yourself.
> And as for the comment, I think the lady probably was just clueless and didn't mean to offend.
> 
> Alternatively, if you're anything like me, I tend to wear unflattering clothes. Or clothes that make me look rounder at the mid section. But it's amazing how much difference clothes can make..

Thanks :) I know she wasn't trying to be mean. She seemed very nice and I don't think she meant anything bad by it at all. I do think my outfit wasn't very good, but if I lose some weight it will look better. :thumbup: I'm trying to be positive.


----------



## george83

:hugs::hugs::hugs: some people just don't think before speaking, I've got such a mummy tummy on me now that I get paranoid every person I see who looks pregnant actually just has a mummy tummy too and there isn't a baby at all. I daren't even ask a lady at toddler group yesterday how long she had left in case I was wrong and she must have been near on 9 months gone!


----------



## VikkiD

I got asked the same a few months after having my lo I have a slim build but any weight clings to my tummy. it was checkout assistant asking me as I was buying a rompersuit for lo funny thing was she was about 5 times the size of me lol. hope you are ok hun :)


----------



## george83

VikkiD said:


> I got asked the same a few months after having my lo I have a slim build but any weight clings to my tummy. it was checkout assistant asking me as I was buying a rompersuit for lo funny thing was she was about 5 times the size of me lol. hope you are ok hun :)

That last part made me chuckle, you should have pointed that out to her!


----------



## Eline

I've had people ask me this a couple of times and I'm just TTC #1 atm! Not very flattering to hear. Even though it makes me mad, I can't really blame them though, as I really have belly too big for my frame. A real PCOS pot belly :(


----------



## ClaireJ23

I had people ask me about 5 or 6 times in the two months following my baby's birth when my baby was due :( I just pointed at the doubles seat cocoon beneath where my eldest sits and said she's '3 weeks, 2 weeks etc.'. Was mortified. 

Midwife at 2 weeks pp wasn't very nice. She just pointed at my belly and said 'no, mummy that's just you now' . 

Anyhow,since then I have lost a bit of weight and been to the gym a fair bit and am working with a personal trainer to tone up my abdominals as he says 'my core is not engaged'. This basically means that most fit people are walking around and they have tight abdominals that pull everything in and up. I have loose abdominals that don't do that plus belly fat on top of that. However, I am seeing dramatic improvements with the exercise and intend to keep it up.

I'm currently a stone and a half overweight but intend to lose that in the next few months or however long it takes. Good luck with your goals.


----------

